# Several, several years of practice finally pay off!!!



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Fixed blade finally got an elk!!!!*  My hunting buddies and I basically just went up to our spot this weekend to get everything set up for the Big hunt after Labor day. Well I was sitting in my blind when I heard something, I turn and look and it's my buddy and his son hanging his Treestand 75 yards from me. :roll: This was actually my mistake. :mrgreen: Long boring story I won't go into that. We talk for a minute and I decide to go for a little hike because nothing was coming into that area for awhile. So I started walking into the good stiff wind. It was blowing hard enough to make enough noise I could sneak through the dry cracking down fall. I walked about .2 of a mile when I saw an elk about 85 yards. He was working his way to a pond that I was on the edge of. If he kept on the same path he would end up on the other end of the pond with a perfect shot for me. He went behind some trees so I had time to range find where I thought he would come out. 52 yards. I felt confident I could easily make that shot. Well I'll be damned the little bull came out in the exact spot I hoped for. Only thing is he didn't stop till he ended up in the trees. I had a perfect view of the vitals through a 1 foot window. I concentrated and squeezed the trigger. My arrow flew true. It started falling off at the end and hit him pretty low behind the front leg. It ended up being a great shot. I could see the blood just pooring out of him. He walked about 15 feet and I stopped him with a cow call. He stood and looked at me for about one minute. I watched him through the binocs, I was shaking so bad I couldn't tell if it was blood pouring out of him or not. :lol: He just gingerly walked off after that. I gave him 40 minutes before I went to look for the arrow. I got to the spot and couldn't find the arrow. But I found where he was standing and there was blood everywhere. I new he was toast and I just got my first elk. I waited another 30 minutes and started on the trail. It was as easy as following a sidewalk. There He was 80 yards from the hit spot. The Epek XC-3's defiantly made me a believer. If I have the same experience with a deer and the Epeks I will change my name to fixed blade XC-3 :mrgreen:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

sweet nice bull


----------



## bowhunter301 (Sep 11, 2007)

nice bull! glad to see the foot was good enough to hunt!!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Congrats FB, you deserve it! I assume this means that the HIV symptoms in your foot have subsided; I only read the first 3 lines of every post, so I don't really know what the exact story is! :mrgreen: Which general area are you in?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Congrats FB, you deserve it! I assume this means that the HIV symptoms in your foot have subsided; I only read the first 3 lines of every post, so I don't really know what the exact story is! :mrgreen: Which general area are you in?


 :lol: That was a lot of words wasn't it. The foot feels almost back to 100% Thank you Magic Johnson. :mrgreen: I was in the uintas, south slope. I think I forgot to mention I shot him at 12:30 in the afternoon.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats FB, you deserve it! I assume this means that the HIV symptoms in your foot have subsided; I only read the first 3 lines of every post, so I don't really know what the exact story is! :mrgreen: Which general area are you in?
> ...


That is the FB I love, just give the Reader's Digest version of the story! :mrgreen: 
No, but sincerely, props to you brother, any elk with a bow is quite an accomplishment!! You must have been like *OOO* *OOO* until you remembered the HIV and your foot started hurting again!


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

Outstanding dude, I am happy that it finally came together for you, you will kill many more elk in your life but rest assured he will be closest to the heart! Good Job dude!


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Way to go fixed! I'm really glad for ya, knew you would do it! :mrgreen:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

8)


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Way to go fixed!!! Congrats. That'll be good eatin' right there....


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Yahoo.................I was seriously feeling very bad for you, your foot, and the poor timing.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

:shock: :shock:

I thought you were _down for the count_ this season !!!

Good going fixed !!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

.45 said:


> :shock: :shock:
> 
> I thought you were _down for the count_ this season !!!
> 
> Good going fixed !!


No way I'm going to let a gimp foot keep me from my favorite month or the year. No pain no gain.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice! Good to hear about our little baby XC-3 doing it's job!

Congrats on your fist elk. It's always the sweetest one.


----------



## SaltLakeArcher (Feb 23, 2009)

Great story! I love seeing the results of these succesful hunts, especially firsts that you will remember forever. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## pintail (Apr 20, 2008)

That is sweet fixed congrats. It was my first time killin an elk with my bow this year. I could hardly hold back the tears i was so happy. congrats again that is sweet.


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Awesome! You should be glad I passed on him the other day! Looks just like the same area. Just kidding.  Good job.

Did you use 4 wheelers to get up there or horses? Or did you just limp up the hills?


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice job Fixed/Mechanical Blade. It sounds like a great time. I'm sure you had to be pumped watching that bull's life force draining out of the huge XC3 holes. Awesome!


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

Dude, all that work and that cheesy pic is all you have to show. :wink: Way to go man!!!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Congrats again XC-3!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks for all the kind words again. I'm still so excited. I limped my way about 1/2 mile from camp when I nailed him. He's also the first animal I've taken from camp. The greatest thing about this is, I think my wife is more excited than I was. :lol: She called all my friends and family before I could.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

> The greatest thing about this is, I think my wife is more excited than I was. :lol: She called all my friends and family before I could.


You called me, so I guess I'm not a 'friend'.  What, you called just for advice on where to take it to get processed? Is that all I am to you?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

:lol: Good ole' sensitive Bart. I'd have to give you most of the credit for this elk.(Although I'm sure you're a little peeved it's a spike. :mrgreen: ) I could have never done it with out all the advice I gave you. You're actually the second person I called. I don't think the wife had time to get a hold of you yet.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I'm just messing with you. Did you get it to Hunsakers?

I actually passed XC-3 on I-80 just west of Park City yesterday afternoon. I was headed east, and I told my wife I thought he had tagged something. About an hour later I got the call from my friend XC-3. 8)


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry I didn't answer the phone man, I thought you were going to try to sell me on an MLM. :mrgreen: 

Congratulations, I'll trade you for some goat.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Tree, you got a deal. I'm heading to hunsakers in about 10 minutes. I couldn't get a hold of anyone last night. I just packed it with Ice.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats FB. Very 8) I'll trade you some PDog for a steak. :lol:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats dude! I am hoping to have the same success you have this weekend. Great story!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

So the wife and I were cutting the backstraps when she couldn't take me doing a crappy job anymore. She told me to get out of the way and did it herself. :lol: Man do I love this woman.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Not gonna lie... that is kinda hot man. Congrats on your elk. :lol:


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Not gonna lie... that is kinda hot man. Congrats on your elk. :lol:


+1000 That is smokin HOT!!!! :lol:

Haha, that is AWESOME you were able to stick your elk. You should hope for this same foot infection every hunting season. It seems to be lucky! :lol:


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

*-band-* nice job "gimp". :wink: 8)


----------



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

Great story and congrats on a nice elk. Practice does pay off!!!!


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Way to go Fixed Blade. I told you this was your year.  He's got a fat belly. :lol:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Hip, hip, hooray Fixed. 

Great job!


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

coyoteslayer said:


> Way to go Fixed Blade. I told you this was your year.  He's got a fat belly. :lol:


 :?: :?: Im confused..........How did CS post since he is banned from the forum?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

He has been 'unbanned'. Now be nice and don't poke the little feller in the eye. :wink:


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

Congratulations on a great start. Branch bull next year; with them little tweezer blades??  j/k Great story and pics.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Im confused..........How did CS post since he is banned from the forum?


 :mrgreen:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> > Im confused..........How did CS post since he is banned from the forum?
> 
> 
> :mrgreen:


Is it just me or does none of Yotes Smilies work and it still says you are banned, maybe that is part of the reason.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

They only gave CS half of his privledges back. He still does not have access to the Smilies.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

NHS said:


> They only gave CS half of his privledges back. He still does not have access to the Smilies.


So he is going to have to go old school, like. (-: or ;-P or (-; or (.)(.) :mrgreen:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I know. That made some people upset so the smileys had to go.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

(.)(.)....???


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

NHS said:


> (.)(.)....???


A set of cans, fun bags, jubblies, whatever else you call them. :lol:


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Oh.......I thought they were a set of googley eyes.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Sure why not!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I prefer them like this. (o)(o)


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey can we get back on the topic and talk about my beautiful elk some more? Did I mention that I ate some of his backstaps last night and they were the best ever??? MMMMMMMH elk.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Hey can we get back on the topic and talk about my beautiful elk some more? *Did I mention that I ate some of his backstaps last night and they were the best ever??? * *MMMMMMMH elk*.


 |-O-| |-O-|


----------

